# Montage von Bar Ends



## Gegenwind (25. August 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

kann mir mal jemand kurz erklären, wie man bei nem Radon ZR Race 7.0 Bar Ends montiert ? Mich irritiert der Stellring am Ende des Griffes. Muss der Ring ab und das Griffgummi gekürzt werden ?? Ersetzt der Bar End den Ring oder wie flupt das ??

Vielen Dank vorab.

Gruss Gegenwind


----------



## DerJoe (25. August 2012)

Schellen der Schaltung, Bremse und die Lock-Ringe der Griffe lösen, alles mehr in Richtung Vorbau schieben, Bar Ends nun aussen montieren, alles ausrichten, festziehen, fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gegenwind (25. August 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Schellen der Schaltung, Bremse und die Lock-Ringe der Griffe lösen, alles mehr in Richtung Vorbau schieben, Bar Ends nun aussen montieren, alles ausrichten, festziehen, fertig.



Das ging ja fix 

Schönen Dank


----------

